# First Leg of Lamb



## smokin southwest (Aug 11, 2008)

After being mildly successful with my first couple briskets and pork tenderloins I was ready to mix it up a little. Im a fan of lamb so I picked up a 5 lb boneless Australian leg of lamb from my local Costco. Doesnt seem like too many people here care for lamb so I had to look at a BBQ'ing book i picked up a couple years ago. Picked an easy recipe and went at it. The book suggested cooking the lamb to 140 for medium rare to 150 for medium. I decided to split the difference.

First I removed the lamb from the netting it came in
I trimmed the lamb a little
Cut small slits and placed about 5 larger garlic cloves cut into smaller pieces all around
Rubbed it with EVOO
Sprinkled 1 tbsp of garlic salt
Rubbed in 3 tbsp of lemon pepper
Placed it back into the netting to keep it together while cooking. I definitely needed it as my lamb would have just opened up.
Tossed it on and let it cook over a mixture of mesquite and hickory between 200 and 250

About 7 and half hours later, the lamb was stuck at 140 in the middle and 150 on the outsides. I just decided to pull it thinking I would get half medium and half medium rare.

The first couple small slices were ridiculous. I would say this was better than anything else I have smoked before. I think I will make this my specialty for future gatherings. The meat was not at all gamey like some had said here on SMF. It was very tender and moist. Hopefully this will encourage others to try some lamb. I was impressed and this was my first shot at lamb and the rub was not at all complicated. I will hopefully slice into it more tomorrow and find out how good the middle is. Not too worried though.

Rico

PS - Sorry no q-view. I didnt expect it to come out this good. I will make sure it gets taken care of next time though.


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2008)

I LOVE med rare lamb. Please next time do the QVIEW.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lamb is a wonderful delicasy cooked in any form, but smoked I would bet is awesome!  Used to make a stuffed lamb breast that would be ideal for the smoker also, and I bet smoked lamb shanks would just melt in your mouth, too!


----------



## fanciesmom (Aug 26, 2008)

You're makin' me drool here!  That sounds so good.

We're really looking forward to smoking a leg of lamb.  It's been way way way too long.  The leftovers make excellent chili too!  I'm thinkin' it's coming up soon, maybe this weekend.


----------

